# Red Cherry Shrimp



## $eaba$$ (Dec 6, 2006)

So, I have the chance to get 10 CRS for $10. Is that a good deal? They are each 0.5 to 0.75 in long, so would they be fine with neon tetra's, a few guppies, a few cories, a few oto's, and a few amano's?? There is lots of cabomba, egeria densa, some java moss, a sword, some corkscrew val, and some rotala. Quite a bit of cover, and if they did breed, would there be any chance the babies would make it?


----------



## Ajax (Apr 3, 2006)

That's a real good deal. I think they should do ok with the fish you mentioned. As for the shrimplets surviving, some might make it if there is enough cover like you mentioned.


----------



## $eaba$$ (Dec 6, 2006)

*Ok.*

Thanks Ajax! Yeah, I think there is enough cover for them.


----------



## GlitcH (Aug 21, 2006)

Seabass........that's a great price if you are talkin about RCS like the thread title says and an even greater price if you are talkin about CRS like you state in the thread itself.
I would go for it if I were you.......u cant beat that price and your tank sounds like a good home for em.
Hey is that shipped or is there xtra for shipping?


----------



## $eaba$$ (Dec 6, 2006)

*Hmm.*

It's actually off of craigslist haha. Pick up.


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

By the way, shrimp that size should be introduced during night time, or at least when the lights are off. If you introduce them with the lights on, the neons and guppies will doubtless make a few kills


----------



## cydric (Nov 1, 2006)

Like others have said, that's a really good price for either CRS or RCS, especially CRS. More than likely RCS though. That or they're all wild form of the RCS.


----------



## nswhite (Aug 25, 2006)

Thats a very good price and with all the plants in your tank you should get some babies. Good luck


----------



## Aussie_hippie_2 (Nov 11, 2006)

What's the difference between CRS and RCS? I though they were just cherry red shrimp and red cherry shrimp; like just different wordings for the same thing.


----------



## cjim (Nov 6, 2006)

at first this also confused me, but i just read alot of forums and found out the hard way. 
crs are crystal red shrimp
and rcs are red cherry shrimp


----------



## dyckster (Nov 28, 2006)

> at first this also confused me, but i just read alot of forums and found out the hard way.
> crs are crystal red shrimp
> and rcs are red cherry shrimp


Me too. It also means a HUGE price difference. At first I was wondering why some were paying $3/shrimp for cherries while others paid more than $20/shrimp.

I just got cherries today. They are pretty neat. Good luck!


----------

